# User Profile Service service failed to logon windows 7 Administrator



## ejmedin (Aug 28, 2010)

greetings friends

I've had my laptop for around 7 months with scarcely any problems. Yesterday I was on my administrator account as usual and everything was running fine, I did no changes nor any downloads. Today I tried to log onto my User Account, which is the Admin. and I received the user profile service service failed to logon notice, out of nowhere. When I signed on to my fathers account whose is also on my pc, it allowed me to with no problems. When I try to configure the Administrative or Account settings, after typing my password, no action takes place. When I try to download the Fix it program from Windows 7 it doesn't allow me due to the need for the Admin. password, which I type and no action takes place as well. I tried Safe + Command mode and net user administrator/active:no to deactivate my Admin. password. Didn't work. I have several files in my account I need for school, work, etc. I was trying to make the other User Account the Admin thereby freeing my User account of this problem, no luck. When I log on in Safe Mode it allows me to log on to my Admin User. I tried restoring settings to the latest date that appeared, no luck. Someone pleaseee help I have absolutely no idea what to do. Please help.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Please see this KB from Microsoft --> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/947215

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## ejmedin (Aug 28, 2010)

yea I've tried that link thanks
the problem is that once I have to configure options as it says in the Fix it myself part
go into Computers properties and Advanced options 
it requires my Admin password and when I provide it no action takes place
also I cannot download the Fix it for me for the same reason of requiring an Admin password


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

If you have tried system restore and still cannot get past the UAC password screen or logon to the hidden admin account, you need to reinstall Windows 7.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

